# My "OMG I Just Got My Pro Card" Haulage!



## hello_kitty (Oct 24, 2009)

My pro card came last Thursday, and I did a tiny haul that day (222 brush, Beautiful Iris e/s, Swish e/s, It's A Miracle MES, and Devil May Care MES), but saved the good stuff for today!  I went to the pro store in NYC and then to my local freestanding store to get a pigment that was out of stock at pro.

I got...

Old Gold pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Reflects Copper glitter
Melon pigment
Kelly Green pigment
Emerald Green pigment
Lime e/s
Indian Ink e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Bright Sunshine e/s
Bottle Green e/s
Goldmine e/s
Greensmoke e/s
2 15-pan palettes
205 brush
210 brush
217 brush
275 brush
188 brush







I wanted mixing medium and the brush belt, but alas, they were out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I think I did pretty well otherwise!  I think I'm safe until some of the new collections come out...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice haul!  I regret the day I gave my Blue Brown pigment away to a friend. lol Enjoy!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 24, 2009)

That was my impulse item to buy!  I saw it, and my husband went "wow, that's neat!  Buy it!" so then I knew I had to get it if my husband actually said something about it, LOL.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice haul!!! I do want to get Old Gold pigment before it gets discontinued. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 24, 2009)

Umm, AWESOME HAUL!  What's the pro card discount BTW?


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 24, 2009)

I love that your hubby told you to get something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow! Awesome haulage!! Enjoy


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Umm, AWESOME HAUL!  What's the pro card discount BTW?_

 
My discount is 30% because I applied as a photographer.  MUAs get 40%.  This week I've saved something like $138 alone, which is freaking awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hawaii02 - I know, isn't it awesome?!  Usually he's just like "mmhmm" and doesn't say much, but Blue Brown actually got him to go "buy it."  Truly amazing!  At the pro store he was all distracted by a photoshoot going on, so he wasn't giving me much input otherwise so it was nice to finally hear something.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 24, 2009)

^ That's awesome hello_kity!  Great encouragment by the hubby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine thinks I have more makeup than the "people who do makeup in Hollywood" LOL!  
Have fun girl!


----------



## Sass (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats on getting your PRO card!!!!  Lovely haul!!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## gildedangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, great haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a GREAT haul


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy Haulage! Congrats on the card!


----------



## chococat5 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_My pro card came last Thursday, and I did a tiny haul that day (222 brush, Beautiful Iris e/s, Swish e/s, It's A Miracle MES, and Devil May Care MES), but saved the good stuff for today!  I went to the pro store in NYC and then to my local freestanding store to get a pigment that was out of stock at pro.

I got...

Old Gold pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Reflects Copper glitter
Melon pigment
Kelly Green pigment
Emerald Green pigment
Lime e/s
Indian Ink e/s
Satellite Dreams e/s
Bright Sunshine e/s
Bottle Green e/s
Goldmine e/s
Greensmoke e/s
2 15-pan palettes
205 brush
210 brush
217 brush
275 brush
188 brush






I wanted mixing medium and the brush belt, but alas, they were out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I think I did pretty well otherwise!  I think I'm safe until some of the new collections come out..._

 


Congrats girl! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats on the card. What a wonderful haul, enjoy!


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

woohoo!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Nov 30, 2009)

Great Haul. Enjoy your goodies!!!!


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 30, 2009)

woah! that's a great haul. have fun


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I had to up and move soon after I did this haul, and so I've been dealing with that and other personal life drama so I haven't really used most of these products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll admit it, I hate pigments but loveeeee them in their little jars.  I wrote down some looks for Melon which I think I'll try soon, been trying to get back into the makeup swing of things!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 1, 2009)

Enjoy! Great haul.


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats, I hope you get lots of use out of your purchases on your photoshoots


----------



## zoelouise (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_...My discount is 30% because I applied as a photographer.._

 
what did you have to provide as a photographer? i too am a photographer, freelance, i'm not sure what i would need to supply MAC with as proof if you like? thanks x


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 7, 2009)

I freelance, but worked for a magazine so I sent in a masthead from one of the magazines when it was published, and then my personal business card, my business card for the magazine, and for good measure a resume explaining work I've done with models (because it was an automotive magazine, so at first it doesn't look like it has anything to do with models).


----------

